# ensure



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

Heather,my mother is putting me on ensure so i can gain some weight. it has 6 grams of fat. she also told me to have it as a replacemnt to breakfast, do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Christiana - Ensure isn't something I'm crazy about, because it has dairy in it (casein and whey). Dairy proteins, as well as dairy fats and sugar (lactose) can cause big IBS problems. At the very least, I would not drink this on an empty stomach, and I wouldn't use it as a meal replacement. Try to have soluble fiber foods (oatmeal, rice, pasta, potatoes) first as they will stabilize your gut.Each can of Ensure has 250 calories, which isn't huge amount. You might try making a fruit smoothie with added soy protein powder instead (pureeing the fruit will minimize the risk of insoluble fiber). Or, try any of the fruit bread recipes (banana, zucchini, pumpkin, applesauce, etc.) from Eating for IBS. You can snack on a few slices throughout the day and get extra calories that way, without risking attacks from triggers like dairy.Hope this helps.Best,Heather


----------

